

Ask HN: How much time a week do you spend managing your FB pages? - eeagerdeveloper


======
younata
having recently acquired a facebook, my current answer is probably an hour or
two a week. My interaction with facebook is posting links of stuff I'm
releasing (which, at the moment, has a target audience of people at my uni,
when this project is more general, I'll post it on HN), answering friend
requests, and answering messages posted to me.

Of those three, two of which I do after facebook sends me an email telling me
either "hey, this guy requested to be your friend", or "hey, this guy sent you
a message, here is the content: [...]".

------
Ingaz
Zero

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Are you choosing not to use facebook?

~~~
bartonfink
I also spend approximately zero hours, and I regularly check my account. I
just don't use it for anything but what it was originally intended for (back
in 2004) - keeping up with actual people. I get a lot of value out of its
original purpose and I see virtually no benefit to things like 'pages'. If
that counts as "not using Facebook" then no, I don't use Facebook.

